# Monounsaturated fat and testosterone?



## thefutureisnow (May 21, 2006)

I read that monounsaturated fat is suppose to raise testosterone, but how much does it raise it. How much should I have a day?


----------



## BigDyl (May 21, 2006)

I think you're body uses it somehow to produce test?

I don't know, but I've heard this before also.


----------



## thefutureisnow (May 21, 2006)

I also heard its a good fat to or something. Like it doesn't cause heart disease. I'm not completely sure though.


----------



## StickCity (May 21, 2006)

It's a good fat b/c it lowers cholesterol.  I also read that people who diet on monosaturated fats have higher tes levels.


----------

